# Eh? I thought you said boat anchor.



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Not goat anchor, oh no!:haha:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> Not goat anchor, oh no!:haha:


It sure beats driving T-posts in the neighbors yards, just to pull them up after a few hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:haha:


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

So, they cannot move these things? Or they can just very slowly? And how do you train them the the leash/chain?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If they get new pasture often, I think they find it too much work to pull those things for just a meter or two.

(Unless they can get into some trouble, of course ... :hide: )


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

whitejerabias said:


> So, they cannot move these things? Or they can just very slowly? And how do you train them the the leash/chain?


I have not seen them move the anchors. I have to make sure the weight is proper for the goat. I have three wethers that will try to pull anything and everything. One of them, Chase, has to be chained to a guaranteed unmovable object, his t-post has to be two feet in the ground.(he weighs 45 pounds lol)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> If they get new pasture often, I think they find it too much work to pull those things for just a meter or two.
> 
> (Unless they can get into some trouble, of course ... :hide: )


I try to chain them so they have plenty to keep them occupied. A mix of kudzu, brush and grass.


----------

